# Corsair Vengeance LP - Immer Dual Rank?



## -Ultima- (30. Juli 2015)

Schönen guten Morgen 

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit (2J+) ein 8GiB-Kit von euch gekauft.

Ich bin mit den RAM's zufrieden und möchte jetzt auf 16GiB erweitern.

Die wo ich damals gekauft habe sind Dual Rank. Sind es die neuen auch wenn ich die selben wieder kaufe?
Es handelt sich um die Corsair Vengeance LP Black (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)

Danke


----------



## Saguya (30. Juli 2015)

Welches Mainboard hast du?
Dual-Channel, sind immer nur zwei Ram Riegel.


----------



## -Ultima- (30. Juli 2015)

Hier... sysProfile: ID: 52336 - NeXT

Ich kenne mich ja aus... will aber wissen ob die RAM's von dem selben Modell immer Dual Ranked#4 sind.
Vllt ändert sich ja die Bestückung innerhalb einer "Serie". Idk.


Du meinst für Dual-Channel brauch man minimum 2, kommt ja von Dual. Aber mit 4 geht auch Dual .


----------



## Bluebeard (15. August 2015)

Das du erneut Dual Rank erwischt, wird eher nicht der Fall sein. Entsprechend solltest du ein komplett neues Kit mit gewünschter Speichergröße kaufen. Hiermit umgehst du Kompatibilitätsprobleme und die damit verbundenen Kopfschmerzen.


----------

